# Dave Palumbo at Envizion Medical



## event462 (Oct 24, 2014)

This is crazy what they give this guy!


----------



## j2048b (Oct 24, 2014)

man this is normal for anyone IF u can afford it? its not cheap.... at all!


----------



## losieloos (Oct 24, 2014)

300+lb Dave Palumbo and Jimmy the Bull Pellechia …: http://youtu.be/sRuUD_sqMYQ.     

Guy was a beast.


----------



## Bicepticon (Oct 26, 2014)

That would be nice!


----------

